# Ebay PowerPro Braid Simradtonno/AFTP



## webbster (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone else bought from SimradTonno / Australian Fishing Tackle Paradise? I bought 300yds of powerpro braid, on receipt it was fake chinese rubbish. The same stuff is available on Ebay from China for 1/3 the cost. I started a dispute but he closed it as he offered a refund. I sent it back but he never refunded. Since he closed the dispute, I have no option but to put the word out he is a shonk. He would not accept that he is selling fake braid, I even bought a chinese roll and send him a sample. It works, but its not genuine. Hope he doesnt waste anyone elses time or money.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20lb-GREEN-P ... 3cd03578ed


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mate if you want a decent seller of powerpro braid try scissortailsports. I've bought heaps of powerpro braid off him plus it's heaps cheaper than any store in aus and it's real.

Cheers Munro.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

munro91 said:


> Mate if you want a decent seller of powerpro braid try scissortailsports. I've bought heaps of powerpro braid off him plus it's heaps cheaper than any store in aus and it's real.
> 
> Cheers Munro.


was gunna post the same thing - scissortailsports never failed me fo powerpro line...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you raise a dispute on paypal as well?

You did pay via paypal right?

Also, I think you can disagree with the dispute being closed if it hasn't been resolved to your satisfaction (might want to check that)

Finally - have you read his other feedback and left him negative feedback on the item?


----------



## webbster (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry I missed all the return correspondance, its only now another AKFF.net member has been ripped off that I checked back in.

Unfortunately I left positive feedback before I worked out it was fake. Then the seller closed the paypal dispute telling me to return the item. After I sent it, they claimed it was never received. So I couldn't get anything from paypal.

According to another member, the reply address is a fake address anyway, so I was never going to win.

Morale of the story is - buy local. my tackleworld hooked me up with Fins for a good price.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Simrad is sweet i have bought off him before


----------



## pstar (May 20, 2013)

buy from scissortailsports, good price and it is the reel deal...haha


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I bought about 4 spools of Power Pro from the US Amazon site in January. 
300yds red 10lb
150yds yellow 30lb
300yds green 30lb
300yds green 50lb
From memory it was about $70 or $80 delivered for the lot. Arrived in a week.


----------

